# Brush Guard makes the truck



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

I got my HB after it had been crashed, the original brush guard was not replaced as a trade off for the deductible. The paint was oxidized so badly it looked flat black, except for the hood and fender that were replaced. I had it buffed out and finally got the brush guard ( Nissan still has it in stock!)

What a difference. here it is without









Here it is with









11 year old factorry paint, and it's a mirror









Just so everyone knows it's me









Love my Hard Body


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

nice looking truck and welcome to the forum, like the license plate too. any plans for upgrades?


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks. Right now I'm waiting for warm weather to clean the frame and undercoat it. I need to replace the carrier bearing, too.

After that, I'm thinking of upgrading the suspension. Maybe a slight lift, so I can run 33's instead of the 31's on there now.


----------



## mtnbound (Dec 1, 2003)

Wow - that paint looks great. Do you have the part number & price for the brush guard? Also, I'm looking for just the grille guard - is yours a 1-piece, or 3-piece? (i.e. the parts that cover the headlights bolt off..)

Thanks - nice work!


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

Ummmm. part # was on paperwork. Lmao, paper got tossed. Grille guard was $146.23, brush guard ( the two bolt ons to cover head lights) was $59.78. Just go to any Nissan parts dept., tell them you want the factory grille guard for a '95 SE 4x4 king cab V6. You'll need a few drill bits and a tap to install it, but it's an afternoon project. Well worth the effort.


----------

